
As devs how can we do more for the pandemic than just quarantine? - formerchamp
I feel like all our brain power isn&#x27;t being put to good use here.
======
jacquesm
Use the time to change careers to medicine. The bulk of that brainpower was
aimed mostly at extracting clicks and advertising money so it isn't as though
it was well used before.

------
considib
MIT is hosting a COVID19 virtual hackathon:
[https://covid19challenge.mit.edu/](https://covid19challenge.mit.edu/)

